
Ash HN: Did Apple just kill hybrid apps like it did Flash some years ago? - ChicagoBoy11
Watching the keynote today, I couldn&#x27;t help but feel like this was the end of hybrid apps. For a long time, the large downside to building hybrid apps was that performance -- especially for large apps with lots of custom UI elements -- was unmatched. But for a lot of people, though, these weren&#x27;t major issues, certainly not enough to justify the added cost of building entirely separate native apps.<p>But doesn&#x27;t today change all of that? It is clear that today was all about very, very deep integrations. More-so than a standalone app experience, it seems that now the future is to have your app expose services that allow it to seamlessly embed into all aspects of your phone&#x27;s OS. And, in this future, it seems impossible how things like hybrid apps have any chance of staying relevant. Am I missing something? If not, what does this mean for projects like Ionic?
======
anysz
Apple killed Flash deliberately, by choosing to support HTML5 exclusively.
Nowhere today was anything mentioned about hybrid apps being banned from the
App Store. So the analogy is flawed.

------
irenkai
Most apps dont need a deep level of integration and when you do need it it's
fairly trivial to write bindings for the native functions... So I'm guessing
no

------
nness
Apple did just release a Apple Pay JavaScript framework, so I'm thinking not.

